

Should we train more people as programmers? - frostmatthew
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2014/08/15/should-we-train-more-people-as-programmers/

======
lutusp
The article suffers from the same shortsightedness seen in many other recent
articles -- the point is not to train everyone to be professional programmers,
the point is to teach computer literacy as we teach print and number literacy.
The reason? In the future, the distinction between programming a computer, and
using a computer, will become more blurred than it already is.

The article asks questions that might well have been asked when printing
presses became accessible -- "should everyone be trained as a scribe?" But
that would have been the wrong question then, and it's the wrong question now.

